

Why does Chrome display eff.org with the EV green bar? - eslaught
http://i.imgur.com/abm7k.png

======
glitch
Did you install an additional certificate in your keychain perhaps? I don't
see any Extended Validation fancy-pants business going on in my Chrome for
<https://www.eff.org/>

If I recall correctly, Chrome and Safari use OS X's keychain system as its
certificate store and Firefox does not. (Again, if I recall correctly, to
manage certificates for Firefox, one must go to Preferences… > Advanced >
Encryption.) I may be wrong. This is just off the top of my head. (Too
preoccupied to verify.)

~~~
eslaught
As far as I know I don't have any additional cert magic going on, but I have
yet to repro on a second machine.

Edit: And eff.org isn't the only site with this effect. I have yet to find an
https site which _doesn't_ display the EV bar right now.

Second Edit: Neither Firefox nor Safari have the same issue.

------
eslaught
And if I go to <https://www.fsf.org/> , I see the green bar but with _no
organization name at all_ (<http://i.imgur.com/pySoK.png>), and if I click on
the lock to view the cert, Chrome just crashes outright.

